# Over cautious???



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have just had service, MOT and cam belt done on my 6 yr old/ 10000 mile Fiat Ducato MHome.
I had a long conversation with the "engineer" who I have known for over 30 years and have used him for all our cars over that time and trust him implicitly. I call him an engineer because he is far from the traditional fitter who can only fix a fault by trying new parts, trial and error and all that.
Anyway, he thought I was mad in having cam belt changed. This is a Peugeot engine and he said they will do 80000 miles regardless of age. He further explained that the construction of modern cam belts are far superior to those of 20 years ago and today they have at least 12 layers of different substances including rubber of course but also glass fibre and other materials which make them last much much longer than they used to. He showed me the old belt and I had to agree that it looked in perfect condition. 
I just wonder if we get a bit too over cautious when replacing these, tyres etc just because they have reached a certain age. I think the situation is further complicated when dealers will always say you must follow the guidelines laid down.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Honest John gave the most succinct answer on this recently - may even be over the weekend.

Get him to guarantee that if you don't change the belt and it gives way, he'll pay for the remedial action.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I too would have it changed......It's called 'Peace of mind' :wink:


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> Get him to guarantee that if you don't change the belt and it gives way, he'll pay for the remedial action.


Obviously no one would do that, but non the less an interesting comment. However, why would the manufacturers specify not only a maximum mileage, but also a maximum time?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

pieterv said:


> Rosbotham said:
> 
> 
> > Get him to guarantee that if you don't change the belt and it gives way, he'll pay for the remedial action.
> ...


The belts deteriorate with age and just remind yourself of the temperature range they withstand not to mention the stress.....


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Why do some manufacturers still use consumerable belts and others (MB) don't?

Dick


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You have to look at the expense if the belt breaks could run to well over £1000.

I had one break on a transit 20 years ago it broke the camshaft and bent the valves I was lucky it did not go though the pistons. 

That cost early £1000 then, luckly I did not have to pay as it as a works van.

Our Fiat panda will not damage the engine if it breaks or so I was told by Fiat at Cantbury. But I will still change it.

Andy


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I had my cambelt changed this year as I knew that it was 5 years since it was last done and yes it is called 'peace of mind'.

My 'engineer' told me at MOT time last year that although the rear tyres were old they were OK as they were commercial tyres and as such he wouldn't be worried about them (I had just changed the front ones). The tyres looked to be OK, no splits, bulges and plenty of tread left.

It was rather fortunate that I noticed that one of the rears had started to split near the rim just after I crossed the Pyrenees from Pamplona at Easter. It could have been disastrous to say the least if that had blown on the way down the mountain pass. I swapped it for the spare and have since replaced all three remaining tyres.

I would say that you were wise to have the cambelt changed and would be wise to change tyres too. I realise it is expensive but what price can you put on a life?

JohnW


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

You did the right thing changing the belt, I change the belt in whatever vehicle i buy that is second hand , regardless of mileage, if it's over five years old. It's called peace of mind.

I also have the Engine Flushed, Coolent changed, and If I'm going overseas with that van, the Brake Fluid and all the V belts changed. 

Over the top? Who cares! Peace of mind!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Why then do the recommended change mileages/years vary so much between manufacturer???
The lowest I understand is 4 yr/40000 miles up to 10 yr/150000 miles.

So if age is such a critical factor, why such a huge variance???

I am all for peace of mind, but I just think we sometimes get suckered in by the manufacturers trying to fill their dealerships.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not doubt for one moment that some belts may last the lifetime of a vehicle.
Nothing man made is perfect and flaws, unexpected wear due to inumerable factors have determined that following tests to destruction under every condition, the optimum time for changing a fabric belt is not infinite.
I have had a belt break, as has a friend of mine last week. The outcome of both broken belts was a new engine in two small cars.
Weighing the odds against the cost of a new fitted much larger M/H engine against a cambelt replacement = no contest! No matter how good some belts may look when removed. You can see wear, you can see cracks but you cannot see fatigue.
Alan


----------

